# Uwell Crown 2



## MoeB786 (22/6/16)

Any vendors have an ETA on this?

@Sir Vape
@KieranD
@wazarmoto
@JakesSA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (22/6/16)

Mmm....those small little air holes at the bottom of the coil doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## MoeB786 (5/7/16)

Vendors @Sir Vape @KieranD @JakesSA @Mystique Vape @The eCigStore @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds

ANY ETA ON THIS TANK?


----------



## spiv (5/7/16)

I'm also waiting for this. Hope it comes soon


----------



## LFC (5/7/16)

spiv said:


> I'm also waiting for this. Hope it comes soon


X2


----------



## MoeB786 (21/7/16)

Any news on this tank?


----------



## spiv (12/8/16)

@MoeB786 @LFC It's in stock at Vape Cartel
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect.../crown-2-sub-ohm-atomizer?variant=25594408707
/cc @KieranD

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

